
Ask HN: What front end framework should I choose with Rails and Vue.js? - gls2ro
I am currently starting a personal project with Rails 5.1 which I would like to release it in a couple of months and see if I can grow it.<p>I already decided to use Vue.js as the main FE framework.<p>(the reason for both of them is that I know them - rails for a couple of years, vuejs I am still learning but I can do basic stuff).<p>Currently I&#x27;m facing a decision as I dont want to create my own CSS framework:<p>1) Should I use Bootstrap v4 - alpha with Bootstrap Vue (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bootstrap-vue.github.io)
Reasons: easy to find help with Bootstrap and probably a library which will last?<p>2) Should I just use http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vuetifyjs.com? Is it ready for being use in production?<p>3) Should I use a combination of Bootstrap v4 CSS styles + http:&#x2F;&#x2F;element.eleme.io for the Javascript elements?<p>The frontend part will be a mix of Turbolinks&#x2F;Rails and Vuejs and not an independent Vuejs app.
======
Can_Not
Honestly couldn't tell you which is better, but with my current vuejs project
I'm using nuxtjs and bulma.

